# avid tips und tricks.... ?



## eintracht_fan (22. September 2006)

...hat jemand von euch erfahrung mit diesem schnittprogramm und ist über den punkt "erste schritte" hinaus?


----------



## Maik (22. September 2006)

*offtopic*

Als neu registriertes Forumsmitglied empfehle ich Dir, die Netiquette unseres Forums zu lesen (insbesondere Punkt 15), und in Deinen Beiträgen auf die Groß- und Kleinschreibung zu achten.


----------



## eintracht_fan (22. September 2006)

oh hatte eigentlich auf eine quallitativ höhere antwort gehofft und nicht auf einen rüffel


----------



## chmee (22. September 2006)

Nun, ich glaube der beste Trick bei Avid ist, die Tastatur zu lernen.
http://www.editorskeys.com/img/products/avidkeyboard_large.jpg

mfg chmee


----------



## Maik (22. September 2006)

eintracht_fan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> oh hatte eigentlich auf eine quallitativ höhere antwort gehofft und nicht auf einen rüffel


Sorry, wenn Du von mir nicht die erwartete Antwort erhalten hast.

Als Moderator ist es aber u.a. meine Aufgabe, User auf die Forenregeln hinzuweisen, wenn sie diese mißachten.

Und wieso hälst Du Dich nun nicht daran?  Hast Du etwa die Netiquette Nr.15 nicht gelesen?



			
				Netiquette Nr.15 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Unser Forum ist kein Chatroom. Kurz-Beiträge ("Ein-Zeilen Postings"), die einfach so ins Forum "geklatscht" werden, werden ohne Vorwarnung von einem Moderator oder Administrator gelöscht. Das gleiche gilt insbesondere für Beiträge, die in Rechtschreibung, Satzbau und Verständlichkeit nicht ein vernünftiges, allgemein übliches und altersgruppen-übergreifendes Niveau erfüllen. Jugendsprache, regional verbreitete Dialekte und durchgehend kleingeschriebene Beiträge sind ebenfalls unerwünscht. Mit anderen Worten: wer erfolgreich die im Deutsch-Unterricht erlernten Kenntnisse praxisnah auf unserem Forum anwenden kann, wird nicht mit dieser Regel in Konflikt kommen. "Wiederholungstäter" werden, nachdem sie zuvor von einem Moderator auf die Mängel hingewiesen wurden, ggf. unbefristet gesperrt.


----------



## eintracht_fan (22. September 2006)

Also mein lieber "Moderator", habe diesen Hinweis, auch in netterer Form, von anderen, erhalten. 
Mir gefällt einfach die Art und Weise nicht.
Und wenn du dich, dazu berufen fühlst, anderen die Netiquette zu empfehlen.....das Wort "Bitte" kommt uns schon sehr schwer von den Lippen, aber scheinbar noch schwerer aus den Fingern....und die werden, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, vom Kopf gesteuert.

Eine kleine Anmerkung noch in eigener Sache: 
Ich kommuniziere viel mit Universitäten, wohlgemerkt, deutschen.
Der emehl Verkehr wird verstärkt in reiner Kleinschrift geführt.
Und nun genug der Grabenkriege
Hat du vielleicht auch einen Hinweis, auf einen Link mit Tipps und Tricks?

eins noch...
Ein Hinweis auf den Fehler in der Titelzeile wäre angebrachter gewesen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. September 2006)

eintracht_fan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ein Hinweis auf den Fehler in der Titelzeile wäre angebrachter gewesen


Welcher Fehler?


----------



## Maik (22. September 2006)

Sorry, daß ich heute Morgen in meiner Empfehlung nicht das Wort "Bitte" zum Ausdruck gebracht habe.

Einen Link mit Tipps und Tricks kann ich Dir leider nicht nennen, da dies hier nicht mein Fachgebiet ist.


----------



## chmee (22. September 2006)

Klinke mich nach dem Netiquette-Dialog wieder ein 

Ich weiss nicht ganz genau, was denn für Tricks/Tipps gesucht werden 
Wenn ein Programm schnell/effizient benutzt werden kann, gibt es wohl nur
noch Tipps/Tricks vom Schlage "Wie optimiere ich Keying" ..
Solche Fragestellungen sind doch eher system- oder projektspezifisch.

Somit verweise ich hiermit auf Avid-Seiten wie http://joern.free.de/tips.html

mfg chmee


----------

